# Windows starts physical memory dump every time Skype starts (blue screen of death)



## mightyboosh (Dec 13, 2007)

hello everyone

i own a dell vostro 1500, dual booted with windows xp and kubuntu (gutsy 7.10). A few days ago, my windows mysteriously crashed giving me the blue screen of death. I asked for help here, and thanks to someone on here, got my windows working.

Everything was working fine really, when i tried to start as i use it to make calls, and the blue screen appeared again. I rebooted, and uninstalled Skype..re-installed it, i thought maybe it was because it was from the old installation that it was triggeting the blue screen. however, windows starts the physical memory dump even after the fresh install. This is a rather strange problem..Any help from you will be appreciated.

Thanks!

If it makes any difference, i'm using Windows XP home edition SP2


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 13, 2007)

Physically dump skype in windows and install it in Linux. See how to here
*help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Windows starts physical memory dump every time Skype starts (blue screen of death*

what if he has no idea what linux is?


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh metalheadgautham read his post CAREFULLY. He has Kubuntu. Why do you think I'd post the above link


----------



## mightyboosh (Dec 14, 2007)

haha, well i do run kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 most of the time, using windows for photoshop and other annoying programs that providers won't make for Linux.

Well, i already have Skype running on Linux, but since i'm running the Gutsy beta, and using the vostro 1500 which is only getting popular now.i might have to wait a while before i can fix my internal microphone.

I just spent an hour re-installing windows from scratch, re-setting GRUB and re-installin SKype, just to see the blue screen. Ah, windows..you hate it, but still use it *sigh* (these are just my personal feelings, i don't mean to shove anything down anyone's throat, don't start the debate or flaming war  When i have the money, i'm just going to go Mac, but till then, command line it is)

Would anyone know why Skype is doing this to Windows? Is this problem solvable at all i mean?


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 14, 2007)

Its not the question of hating. I am surprised none of the windows experts have posted a solution yet.


----------



## mightyboosh (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Windows starts physical memory dump every time Skype starts (blue screen of death*



			
				NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Its not the question of hating. I am surprised none of the windows experts have posted a solution yet.



Well there are a few solutions to it, but it's basically based on figuring out which drivers are broken and then working towards fixing it. I think it's just that it's more difficult to figure out which driver to fix, rather than the actual fixing process.

I suspect me running linux on it has sometime to do with it, since i ran skype out of the box when i'd just gotten the computer. I'm still looking for solutions, found another person with the same problem on skype forums..


----------



## mightyboosh (Dec 20, 2007)

bump for the good of mankind, and me


----------



## iMav (Dec 20, 2007)

im not sure about xp but for vista i faced a similar problem when my sound card drivers were messed up but it wasnt only skype but yahoo & gtalk too crashed on login

in ur case i have a feeling that it is some driver having a problem


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Windows starts physical memory dump every time Skype starts (blue screen of death*



			
				mushroomcloudwarrior said:
			
		

> bump for the good of mankind, and me


lets see... you run Kubuntu Gutsy BETA, and call yourself a linux fan...

 Upgrade to the Goddamn Latest version And yes, the problem must be a driver problem as NucleusKore said. I suggest you try updating drivers for windows fully.

*My Personal Solution:
*
1. For IMs and other stuff that linux CAN do, use it exclusively for them.
2. Lignten your windows install. Remove unnessary components and applications. Don't keep an app in windows if it already exists in linux.
3. Defrag windows and use NTFS.
4. Try using GimpShop, a photoshop clone using Gimp libraries, on kubuntu.
5. In a similar way, re-organise both OSes so that you only need to use windows when its absolutely nessasary.
6. This way, BSODs can only occur for propiatary paid softwares that you run on windows. This means that you have every right to shout at their makers along with microsoft. Besides, such softwares can hardly crash on windows.

*In simple words, try to make a fuller switch and eXPerience the difference.
*


----------

